# Long term extreme sensitivity to anti-cholinergic medications



## inkognito (Aug 10, 2013)

I suffered from IBS-A for over ten years, and during this time took several different anti-spasmodic medications to control it. For all of them I found their effectiveness deceased over time so I started taking larger doses than recommended to have any effect, sometimes a lot larger.

For all of them I had to eventually stop them because the anti-cholinergic symptoms became too severe, (the dizziness and confusion where the worst and became intolerable). Since having children I have managed to come off all medication and the IBS symptoms, whilst still there, no longer are severe enough to control my life.

It's been quite a few years since I last took any meds for IBS but I've found since then I've been unable to tolerate any medication that has anti-cholinergic properties, the symptoms come back very quickly, are very severe and last a long time.

Does anyone know of any research into long-term intolerance to anti-cholinergics or whether this is permanent or if there are ways to control or reduce the anti-cholinergic symptoms when they start?


----------

